
The Terrible Beauty of Brain Surgery - andrewl
http://www.nytimes.com/2016/01/03/magazine/karl-ove-knausgaard-on-the-terrible-beauty-of-brain-surgery.html
======
DrScump
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10811747](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10811747)

